

The average frontpage of the top 100 blogs is now 934k - ksvs
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/07/blog_pages_too_big/

======
shutter
Ouch. At least images can be loaded after the text, and broadband (>1.5Mbps)
speed would still load them in a couple of seconds.

